# Chicago approves tough new handgun restrictions



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

CHICAGO - The 
Chicago City Council on Friday approved what city officials say is the [COLOR=#366388! important]strictest handgun ordinance[/COLOR] in the nation, but not before lashing out at the Supreme Court ruling they contend makes the city more dangerous because it will put more guns in people's hands.

The new ordinance bans gun shops in Chicago and prohibits gun owners from stepping outside their homes, even onto their porches or in their garages, with a 
handgun. It becomes law in 10 days, [COLOR=#366388! important]Corporation Counsel Mara Georges[/COLOR] said.

The vote comes just four days after 
the high court ruled Americans have the right to have handguns anywhere for self-defense - a ruling that makes the city's 28-year-old ban on such weapons unenforceable.

"I wish that we weren't in the position where we're struggling to figure out a way in which we can limit the guns on our streets and still meet the test that our 
Supreme Court has set for us," said Alderman Toni Preckwinkle, minutes before the council voted 45-0 to approve the ordinance.

It was swift action for a council that typically takes far longer to pass ordinances, but 
Mayor Richard Daley - who promised the city would not "roll over" if the court ruled against the [COLOR=#366388! important]city's handgun ban[/COLOR] - clearly wanted to give police a law they could begin enforcing as quickly as possible.
"You have to get the tools to the police," Daley said.
And even though the ban remains in effect until it is struck down by an appellate court, Georges said it was important to pass a new law to clear up confusion Chicagoans might have about what kind of weapons they can legally own and how they can use them.
Some residents applauded the vote.

"There's just too much killing going on (and) we need protection," said Mary Fitts, a retiree who came from her home on the 
South Side to watch the vote. "You can't even sit on your front porch."

Others, like Senesceria Craig, wondered how much good it would do. "They're not going to abide by it," she said of criminals, pointing out that her 20-year-old daughter was shot and killed with a 
handgun in 1992, 10 years after the city's ban went into effect.

But gun rights supporters quickly criticized Daley and the 
City Council and promised lawsuits.

"The city wants to put as many 
hurdles and as much red tape in the way of someone who just wants to exercise their constitutional right to have a gun," said Todd Vandermyde, a lobbyist with the National Rifle Association in Illinois.

Vandermyde would not say when lawsuits might be filed. But he said the ordinance would be attacked on a number of fronts - including requiring [COLOR=#366388! important]prospective gun owners[/COLOR] to pay $15 for each 
firearm registered, $100 every three years for a Chicago Firearms Permit, not to mention the cost of the required training - saying they all add up to discrimination against the poor.
"How are some people in some of the poorer neighborhoods who merely want to have firearms for self-defense supposed to afford to get through all this red tape?" he asked.
David Lawson, one of the plaintiffs in the case decided by the Supreme Court this week, agreed. He wondered if a challenge could be raised over the issue of training, saying it's unfair to require training but prohibit that training from taking place in the city.
Daley and Georges said they expect lawsuits but that they were confident they could withstand legal challenges.
The ordinance also:

• Limits the number of 
handguns residents can register to one per month and prohibits residents from having more than one handgun in operating order at any given time. 
• Requires residents in [COLOR=#366388! important]homes with children[/COLOR] to keep handguns in lock boxes or equipped with trigger locks and requires residents convicted of a gun offense to register with the police department, much as sex offenders are now required to do. 
• Prohibits people from owning a gun if they were convicted of a 
violent crime, domestic violence or two or more convictions for driving under the influence of alcohol or drugs. 
• Requires prospective gun owners to be fingerprinted, take a four-hour class and one-hour training at a gun range. 
• Calls for the police department to maintain a registry of every registered handgun owner in the city, with the names and addresses to be made available to police officers, firefighters and other emergency responders. 
Those who have handguns, illegal under the ban, would have 90 days from the day the ordinance is enacted to register those weapons. Residents convicted of violating the ordinance face a fine of up to $5,000 and be locked up for as long as 90 days for a first offense, and a fine of up to $10,000 and as long as six months behind [COLOR=#366388! important]bars for subsequent convictions[/COLOR].


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

I see another undefendable lawsuit in the making for Chicago. I wonder how much in legal bills the taxpayers there will have to spring for so their mayor, Dailey can continue to act as a tyrannical ruler?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Chicago?
Corruption?
Political machine?
Mayor Daley?
Oprah Winfrey?
Barrack Obama?

47-0 vote surprises ANYBODY?

Here's my solution(s)

1. Wait until the lower court issues it's verdict, then send in the National Guard to enforce it.

2. Wait until the NRA, Illinois gun owners groups and Chicagoans vote Daley and his Council out!

UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!!:banghead:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Illinois facing 'outright disaster' amid budget crisis....latest news ..screw em.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

7costanza said:


> Vandermyde would not say when lawsuits might be filed. But he said the ordinance would be attacked on a number of fronts - including requiring prospective gun owners to pay $15 for each firearm registered, $100 every three years for a Chicago Firearms Permit, not to mention the cost of the required training - saying they all add up to discrimination against the poor.


 Some of the greatest parts of these 2nd Amendment cases is the fact that 2nd Amendment proponents have used classically liberal arguments to win their cases.

Karma's a bitch.


----------

